# Automatizar motores



## montagut (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola chicos 
soy nuevo en el foro así que no se si lo que pregunto va aquí,  si me e equivocado admitan mis disculpas y diganme donde ponerlo
ahora mi pregunta 

el caso es que necesito saber como hacer lo siguiente:
tengo una baterí y de ella salen dos tomas de corriente, una directa y otra con un interruptor en medio. Pues necesito que cuando le doy al interruptor se accionen 4 motores en orden ( no todos a la vez, sino temporizado para que vallan una detras de otro)  y que cuando empieze un motor comienze a girar el otro.
y para mas inri necesito que cuando le doy al interruptor para que cese la corriente el circuito tome la corriente que hay directa de la batería y se accione al contrario de como lo hizo antes hasta que cuando el último motor llegue al tope y cese la corriente.

se que no me explico muy bien pero¿alguien lo entiende y sabría decirme como hacerlo ?

muchas gracias por leerlo todo y si no entendeis algo decirlo que respondo en cuanto pueda


----------



## sintetizador (Ene 11, 2008)

Amig@ q se trata de un control de motores paso a paso?, venga espero tu respuesta, saludos


----------



## montagut (Ene 11, 2008)

aún no se que motores usar, supongo que aki me podran decir cual me vendría mejor(esque soy nuevo enestos temas)


----------



## montagut (Ene 11, 2008)

bueno se que el dibujo es una basura pero no tengo mucho tiempo:

supongamos que la linea roja es la corriente continua y la linea azul es la corriente con un interruptor, pues lo que yo quiero es que cuando active el interruptor, el motor un se mueva x segundos, despues el motor 2 otros x segundos y así hasta el cuatro girando en un sentido predeterminado y cuando llegue al ultimo motro y finalice el tiempo, el sistema se pare pero tambien quiero que cuando apague el interruptor el circuito tome corriente de la corriente continua y aga todo el proceso al revez y cuando llegue al motor uno de nuevo el circuito deje de cojer corriente y se pare 
¿como se puede hacer eso ?


----------



## sintetizador (Ene 11, 2008)

Amig@ no veo el dibujo por ninguna parte, intenta subirlo, dale a adjuntar, saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 11, 2008)

hola montagut

El circuito que tu propones seria conveniente relizarlo con un microcontrolador, ya que de otra forma resultaria bastante laborioso.

Dicho circuito no creo que se encuentre por internet, y resulta bastante laborioso realizar este poyecto. suerte


----------



## montagut (Ene 16, 2008)

Bueno chicos despues de muchas vueltas a la cabeza e conseguido que todo el sistema pueda funcionar con un solo motor ahora tengo otra duda.
os explico:
este sistema es para poner  una cosa en el coche así que tengo dos tomas de corriente una directa de la batería y otra bajo llave (que solo funciona cuando el contacto está abierto) el caso es que lo que pretendo es que cuando yo arranque el coche se accione el motorcito hasta que llegue a un tope, al llegar a este tope el motor debería pararse y despues cuando pare el coche quiero que tome la corriente de la batería directa y gire en sentido contrario hasta que llegue al tope y deje de tomar corriente.
sería algo parecido al circuito electrónico de un elevalunas electrico.
para la alternancia de la corriente había pensado en un rele que estubiese siempre en los 12 voltios continuos y cambiase a los bajo llave cuando se arranque el motor

alguien podría decirme algo ?¿


----------



## MYSTERIO (Ene 17, 2008)

Pues a mí se me ocurriría utilizar unos pulsos de reloj, con algunos 555 ....... que, cuando se descargue la carga (valga la redundancia) ... se active la carga siguiente y así sucesivamente.


----------



## montagut (Ene 19, 2008)

Mysterio puedes explicarte un poco mejor esque soy nuevo en estos temas


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 20, 2008)

si consigues explicarte mejor seguro que puedo ayudarto incluso el primer circuito el de los cuatro motores se puede hacer cun un pic de los mas peques, 

explica que motor usarars o en su defecto para que lo kieres exactamente

olvidate de lo que tienes explica lo que kieres y te dire lo que te hace falta para conseguirlo!

por ejemplo: quiero que al encender el coche se accionen los limpaparabrisas automaticamente por siempre hay rocio acumulado... es un ejemplo para que sepas como explicarte

saludos


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 20, 2008)

ya esta subido


----------



## montagut (Ene 21, 2008)

Aver si me explico mejor

lo que quiero es que cuando arranque el coche se accione un motor  ( el cual sirve para sacar una bandeja como la de los lectores de cd's del ordenador) y que cuando al llegar al tope de la bandeja el motor se pare. y despues que cuando pare el coche el motor se accione en sentido contrario hasta que se meta del todo la bandeja.

todo esto quiero hacerlo tomando la corriente bajo llabe y la corriente permanente del cache 

aver si así sabeis mejor


----------

